# QUEENS ART PEWTER



## glass man (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a ruby red decanter with two ruby red glasses. There is some pewter on both glasses and decanter. On the bottom of pewter they are inbossed[right term?] QUEENS ART PEWTER,BROOKLYN N. Y. " HANDMADE DANISH QUALITY PEWTER" USA has a CROWN MARK. I tried to look up the history of this co. Didn't find much.Looks like they may still be in business. The decanter is bimold,"pinched " on two sides,has ruby red top. The pewter starts on the decanter at the top and becomes larger,on the front middle with a sail boat with seagulls embossed on it .Then the pewter goes to the bottom . My question is does any one know when this company started? Any history? THANKS! JAMIE


----------

